# ABA League



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

http://www.abalive.com/ 

It seems it'll be a good league, with a lot of teams, and some ex-NBA players (Oliver Miller, Cedric Ceballos) and players from weird places like Pakistan.. surely it'll be fun.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Another good player will join the league: Trajan Langdon has signed with Long Beach Jam


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

also Dennis Rodman...
am i wrong...?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> also Dennis Rodman...
> am i wrong...?


he played 2 or 3 games and he left, I think..


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i'll check it...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> i'll check it...


He played in Mexico a few games in this summer


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Rodman will play for the "Orange County Crash" in the ABA league.
this is from an israeli site so it wont help u if i'll give u a link, but trust me on this one, i am still tryin to find the pic that i saw few days ago of rodman in his new uniform...

told ya - http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6455389/
:grinning: 
this aint what i looked for but its ok...its a proof


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The Nashville team has a female coach. That's pretty cool.

Although, some people won't listen to Larry Brown so I don't see why this Ashley chick will get any respect.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Another good player will join the league: Trajan Langdon has signed with Long Beach Jam


According to eurobasket.com he just signed with Dynamo Moscow.


----------



## pking34 (Jun 20, 2004)

*TO LIZZIE*

ABA Nashville Rhythm head coach Ashley MacElhiney currently has an 8-2 record--- and plenty of respect.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: TO LIZZIE*



> Originally posted by <b>pking34</b>!
> ABA Nashville Rhythm head coach Ashley MacElhiney currently has an 8-2 record--- and plenty of respect.


I was looking at their site: [Link] 

The team doesn't have any player taller than 6'8. Pretty impressive.


----------

